# Contract Work in the Netherlands? Advice?



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You need to immediately phone the Dutch embassy // consulate nearest you. :thumbsup:

They LIVE to handle such commercial matters -- and they have case officers that are experts dedicated to such issues. They would be delighted to take your phone call. Otherwise, they'd be bored stiff. :laughing:

You are FAR from the only fellow needing the scoop on Dutch commercial law.

&&&

BTW, some things to keep in mind when dealing with the Dutch: 

9,000 years ago you could walk from London to Amsterdam to Copenhagen. 

The Thames, the Seine, and the Rhine were all joined tributaries that turned west and exited into the Atlantic just south of Cornwall. 

Then the Atlantic Ocean rose -- and Doggerland was flooded.






This explains why the English speak English. The Angles of Danish origin simply re-connected with their cousins across the North Sea... (by way of Holland)

The result is that the oldest forms of English are strikingly close to the old forms of Dutch.

And, what else, the English and the Dutch are cousin countries, as the DNA markers show. 

If there is anyone the Dutch are prepared to do business with -- it's the British. :laughing:


----------



## Huntxtrm (Apr 3, 2012)

Good advice. Thanks, I'll use it wisely.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

The Dutch are most accommodating and amenable.

You will find you have to be registered/licensed and hold whatever qualifications they require. The registration system is very like Germany.

What line of work is this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I can only image some PPE requirements might be a tad different....










~C:jester:S~


----------



## Tony S (Jan 27, 2014)

Steve, that’s Norway, you’re a few miles off course.

You don’t want to know about taxes there. I was there for a short while, they can empty your wallet faster than you can fill it. Don’t even think about going for a drink in a bar.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Tony S said:


> > Steve, that’s Norway, you’re a few miles off course.
> 
> 
> I probably could'nt point you to Canada either Tony....:laughing:
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> You need to immediately phone the Dutch embassy // consulate nearest you. :thumbsup:
> 
> They LIVE to handle such commercial matters -- and they have case officers that are experts dedicated to such issues. They would be delighted to take your phone call. Otherwise, they'd be bored stiff. :laughing:
> 
> ...


Thanks Cliff:


----------

